

The $20 Theory of the Universe - kine
http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ0303-MAR_20DOLLARS

======
traughber
I wonder how the $20 theory of the universe has changed over time due to
inflation. Was the $5 bill the equivalent two generations ago? Will a $50 be
the next generation's? Also, I've noticed that very few things I purchase day-
to-day fall between $15 and $20, and I've oft wondered why. And while we're at
it, have you noticed how few $10 bills you see in the wild?

~~~
fr0sty
> And while we're at it, have you noticed how few $10 bills you see in the
> wild?

Most ATMs stock only 20s and 5s. THe only place to get a $10 is from the
teller or as change.

~~~
kine
Never thought of this before.

